# Engine code is different than engine block code?



## JayJay94 (Apr 2, 2014)

I don't know if this is a right place to ask but moderators can move this if it needs to.

So i have this engine at home and have always thinking that it is 1.8i gti engine. But number plate on the engine says *PH 006 467* i haven't found anything on that. 

But then i checked engine block and cylinder head. The numbers are 026103021 B and 026103373 G. And it seems to be 1781cc mk2 GTi hydraulic lifter. So the question is how is it possible that stamps says PH... 

Could it be just stamp mistakes?


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

PH isn't a relevant engine code.
The part numbers show that it is possibly a 2H engine (hydraulic head/1.8 block) from a later Mk1 cabrio.


----------



## JayJay94 (Apr 2, 2014)

That PH text is on this part.









Why not the EV engine? Block and head numbers match to EV engine. Can it match to several engines? Im confused.


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

The fact is that it is (according to the #s), a hydraulic head. The bottom end is not really any different, and it's clearly a 1.8. The only real difference is that the 1.8 GTI engine (from a Mk1) is 8.5:1 compression (deep dished pistons), and the Mk2/Cabrio engines are 10:1 (less dish). The only way to truly tell is to take the head off and look, if you don't want to trust the #s.

Take the valve cover off, you'll see if it's hydraulic or not.


----------



## JayJay94 (Apr 2, 2014)

Job done. Local vw store said that it is audi 100 engine. They are pretty sure it has 112hp because of the 4point fuel injection (not sure how correctly said).


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

JayJay94 said:


> That PH text is on this part.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unless my eyes are real bad: GX


1781 I-4


81.0


86.4


8V Hydraulic


9.0:1


[email protected]


[email protected]


K-Jetronic


----------



## JayJay94 (Apr 2, 2014)

Not my picture. Just quickly took it from google. But local vw store were sure that it's from audi100 and has 112hp..  Just need to make it little more powerful and will be great to my Scirocco mk1..  Any ideas how to get more power from that engine? I know that if you change exhaust manifold you get something like 120hp.. Anything more you can do with it?


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

Two possibilities here:

One: If it was a minor stamping error, could be RH, which is a 1.8 from 08/86 - 07/90 and was a lower compression motor (8.5:1) with 84hp. The "G" on the head is a 38mm intake valve head so it was definitely not a 10:1 compression motor as the larger valve heads were most always on higher compression motors and the smaller valve were on lower compression motors.

Two: Not all engine codes for VW are fully documented as I have a list of codes from 1950 to current and it does not show "AJE", which is a version of the "ABF", which I owned a new one at one time in the 27+ years of dealing with VWs. But, based on the above reference in regards to the "G" on the head, it is most likely a variant of the "GX" engine. 

Pics of the engine if it is out of the car would be helpful to ID it better.


----------



## Haegar (Nov 3, 2005)

rhussjr said:


> Two possibilities here:
> 
> Two: Not all engine codes for VW are fully documented as I have a list of codes from 1950 to current and it does not show "AJE", which is a version of the "ABF", which I owned a new one at one time in the 27+ years of dealing with VWs.




Then you used the wrong VW-List... i know which one.;-) But there is a better one from VW with better info:

AJE Engine: 1984ccm, 114kW (thats 155 DIN-PS), used in 2000 and 2001 Gol and Parati, Brasilian VWs....


----------

